# Gym Pet Peeves



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

What are yours?

Some I have:
-People who sit on a bench for long periods of time socializing with others and not doing any exercises.

-People who stand an inch away from the dumbbell rack so that weights in front of them aren't accessible until after their sets are done.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

People that don't wipe their butt thoroughly before exercising. Pew!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Someone that's obese lifting weights instead of running on the treadmill.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Watching what I do/acting suspicious of me.. I know my posture sucks, F-off! 

Excessive grunting. :no

Coming to the gym smelling of something asphyxiating. Go home and wash that **** off. 

overcrowding. Although I'm pretty good at picking out a time out of a day.

Posturing. Worry about yourself, please.

Resting too long.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

-feeling like people are watching me workout.

-my inability to try bench presses because I don't want to risk the roll of shame and I don't want to bother anyone to spot.

-when I'm running on the treadmill and all I can think about are the treadmill videos of people tripping at full speed.

-Lifting at a machine after another guy that looks about my size and completely failing even one lift and then having to drop some weight while a girl watches.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

When I'm on the treadmill and every single other one in the place (probably like 20 of them) are free, and some old guy comes and uses the one right beside me. Honestly, happens like twice a week.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

People who hang around the pull up bar area just posing in the mirror or chatting, while doing like 1 or 2 pullups the entire time while making it inaccessible for everyone else. And of course people who don't rack weights when they're finished.

Old naked guys in the locker room....


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> -my inability to try bench presses because I don't want to risk the roll of shame and I don't want to bother anyone to spot.


 I wouldn't feel bad over that. A lot of dudes prefer the dumbbell press for that reason. You engage more stabilizer fibers when you're flinging dumbbells in the air.

What's annoying to me is trying to do a 'front squat' with a bar.. because I have bad posture, I can't hold the bar right... there are girls who can squat better than I can ​


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

When that one roid rager follows you around from machine to machine lifting ridiculous amounts that make you look pretty wimpy while staring over in your direction. Maybe I'm a bit paranoid.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

The hulk imitators who yell in the midst of roid rage.


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

Guys who take up the squat rack for curls with weight they could obviously pick up off the floor. At least use the squat cage, it's usually open.

Guys who stand around between sets bragging loudly about how their workouts are going and dropping the F-bomb every other word.

People who come up and talk at you for 20 minutes while you're trying to do cardio. 

Pairs of (usually) young women who do cardio together, chattering and giggling so loudly you have to turn up your music way too much to drown them out.

Women who lounge around on the bench in the locker room texting or talking on the phone. Hey, ever read the rules? You're not supposed to use your phone in the locker room if it has a camera!


----------



## JimS90 (May 19, 2013)

- Grunting 
- Deliberately dropping weights to look like a hard man
- Not wiping things down properly
- Spending ages resting on equipment
- People trying to make everything into a competition
- People being aggressive a-holes just because you asked if you could fit in between their sets...the gorilla cliques sometimes take hours...it's sad that someone could be so obsessed with themselves


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Someone that's obese lifting weights instead of running on the treadmill.


Why? Cardio + lifting weights is important for weight loss. You're not going to build a nice physique being a cardio bunny.


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

AlchemyFire said:


> When I'm on the treadmill and every single other one in the place (probably like 20 of them) are free, and some old guy comes and uses the one right beside me. Honestly, happens like twice a week.


lmao. Once my friends brother was all alone on the bus late at night and some weird old man chose to sit right next to him for the entire ride.


----------



## magic flute (Dec 26, 2013)

a treadmill, or similar device, and have two people get on the machines either sideof you and start conducting a conversation with each other across you :bat

blokes who parade about the changing room with no clothes on
and making no attempt co cover up


similarly blokes who change from a state of undress in an incorrect manner
e.g put on a pair of socks first so you are faced with a naked mad with just a
pair of socks :afr


when you get a locker in the locker room in a 'quiet area' only to return later
and find people getting using the lockers directly to the left, right ,above and below of where yours is and they are usually dripping with water from the swimming pool :roll


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

~ Curls in the squat rack
~ Partial-rep squats
~ Idiots that don't know what they are doing
~ People using machines only
~ People using the smith machine because they think it's "safer"
~ People that wear gloves (sorry JH1983)
~ Cocky people


----------



## SSR223 (Feb 3, 2013)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Someone that's obese lifting weights instead of running on the treadmill.


Lifting weights is just as important for weight loss as cardio. Exclusively running means that you lose muscle mass after a while, which is something you want to keep if you're a guy.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

- When people who clearly don't know what they're doing try to give you advice
- Other dudes starring like they have a problem (Why?)
- Yelling/Grunting
^ about this one, there are a group of dudes who regularly come to the gym I go to. They take ages using equipment and they yell things. I clearly remember one guy yelling "testosterone!"


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

whatevzers said:


> - When people who clearly don't know what they're doing try to give you advice
> - Other dudes starring like they have a problem (Why?)
> - Yelling/Grunting
> ^ about this one, there are a group of dudes who regularly come to the gym I go to. They take ages using equipment and they yell things. I clearly remember one guy yelling "testosterone!"


Its not just the dudes that stare. Girls stare at each other too. There are 2 specific girls at my gym that stare SO MUCH. I'm not being paranoid, they blatanly make their staring so obvious. I'm guessing they like to stare because they are watching what exercise you are doing. Sometimes I feel like some people try to compete beside you. Once I was minding my own business doing hammer curls and this girl came right beside me and lifted her shirt to stare at her stomach in the mirror for awhile. Wtf?!

I also dislike the creepy old people that walk around naked in the change rooms lmao.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

dcaffeine said:


> ~ Curls in the squat rack
> ~ Partial-rep squats
> ~ Idiots that don't know what they are doing
> ~ People using machines only
> ...


I know it's taboo to wear gloves, but I have soft hands. I'm about to start having to use chalk anyway because I can't grip the barbell to do deadlifts with gloves anymore because I'm getting up to heavy weights.

I would agree with the rest of your list completely. I told you what to say to those guys doing partial reps. Wait until they get done with their set, walk over, say, "Hey bro, I saw you with that (insert weight here), how many reps did you get?" As soon as they open their mouth to answer, cut them off and say, "You did ZERO." Then just walk away.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

-I don't go enough.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I go in the early am's and could write a book on all the creepy experiences I'm had, I've actually posted a lot of them on this website. Its weird because most of it has been with indian guys, just staring _way_ too much. I'm talking the kind of staring where you're deep in your workout then look up and catch them giving you the awkward eye through the mirror, so you try and play it off like you haven't noticed them.

Another thing is when they try to "one up" you. I've had a guy follow me around doing exact what I was doing (we were the only ones in the gym), working out RIGHT next to me even though there are options either side of us. I legit thought this guy was going to follow me into the showers with chloroform and try something. I would go to the treadmill and he would come right next to me running at a similar pace, constantly looking over at what I was running (u wot m8 ). It was kind of awkward at first but eventually I found the whole thing hilarious since he would use this horrible form while making orgasm noises, sounded like the guy was cumming while lifting his last rep, and always had to make a point of eye contact immediately after..

This ramble went on longer than I expected, but you get the gist.


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

Elad said:


> I go in the early am's and could write a book on all the creepy experiences I'm had, I've actually posted a lot of them on this website. Its weird because most of it has been with indian guys, just staring _way_ too much. I'm talking the kind of staring where you're deep in your workout then look up and catch them giving you the awkward eye through the mirror, so you try and play it off like you haven't noticed them.
> 
> Another thing is when they try to "one up" you. I've had a guy follow me around doing exact what I was doing (we were the only ones in the gym), working out RIGHT next to me even though there are options either side of us. I legit thought this guy was going to follow me into the showers with chloroform and try something. I would go to the treadmill and he would come right next to me running at a similar pace, constantly looking over at what I was running (u wot m8 ). It was kind of awkward at first but eventually I found the whole thing hilarious since he would use this horrible form while making orgasm noises, sounded like the guy was cumming while lifting his last rep, and always had to make a point of eye contact immediately after..
> 
> This ramble went on longer than I expected, but you get the gist.


Idk i'm guessing in some cultures its alright to stare? Because I definitely know what you're talking about. I lol'd at the choloroform... he was probably trying to race you on the treadmill. It happens to me too. Girls look over and want to see what speed I'm doing hahaha.

Speaking of orgasm sounds I think you will lol hard at this video:


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> -I don't go enough.


Same here.. My motivation has dropped a lot recently.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Women who work out with full make up and do their hair.

People who don't re-rack the weights, especially dumbbells so you
have to look around to find the mate to the one you plan on using.

Exercise Phys guy who spends more time flirting with female patrons
over keeping the gym functioning and helping those who need the help.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Someone that's obese lifting weights instead of running on the treadmill.


No wonder overweight people feel self-conscious going to the gym. If they're not criticised for being 'slovenly' they're criticised for doing the 'wrong' kind of exercise. :roll


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

People masturbating and jerking off in the stream room / showers.

Guys naked with hardons in the locker room.

That sums it up pretty much the rest i can deal with.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Ashley90 said:


> Idk i'm guessing in some cultures its alright to stare? Because I definitely know what you're talking about. I lol'd at the choloroform... he was probably trying to race you on the treadmill. It happens to me too. Girls look over and want to see what speed I'm doing hahaha.
> 
> Speaking of orgasm sounds I think you will lol hard at this video:


Yeah thats what I've guessed, seems the whole staring etiquette is different in some places. I've had the same guys come and sit on the bench I'm at after I go and get some water (leaving my towel and stuff there, gone 20 seconds) while the whole rest of the gym is empty (identical benches either side) bertstaring the back of their head thinking this can't possibly be real life.

lol funny video. Its always funny when people do it and others are around, me and another dude who can hear it will just glance at each other, and we know we're thinking the exact same thing. Just a little smirk and "what the **** is going on right now". :lol



farfegnugen said:


> People who don't re-rack the weights, especially dumbbells so you
> have to look around to find the mate to the one you plan on using.


The worst is when someone loads up a barbell with a ton of smaller weights, and puts them on lightest to heaviest or there is an uneven amount on each side. The little ocd part of me rages inside every time.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


>


This needs to be displayed in gyms everywhere.


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

farfegnugen said:


> Women who work out with full make up and do their hair.
> 
> People who don't re-rack the weights, especially dumbbells so you
> have to look around to find the mate to the one you plan on using.
> ...


To be fair, some women are coming to the gym straight from school and work, so they're probably not going to take their makeup off.


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

wrongnumber said:


> No wonder overweight people feel self-conscious going to the gym. If they're not criticised for being 'slovenly' they're criticised for doing the 'wrong' kind of exercise. :roll


They shouldn't feel self conscious! Most people are not like the dude above. Imo if anyone, no matter how overweight/skinny/etc is in the gym putting an effort on improving themselves, they have my respect


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

GotAnxiety said:


> People masturbating and jerking off in the stream room / showers.
> 
> Guys naked with hardons in the locker room.
> 
> That sums it up pretty much the rest i can deal with.


uwotm8? I've never witnessed any of these. You should complain to gym management because that is disturbing for all the other gym goers. :um


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

Elad said:


> Yeah thats what I've guessed, seems the whole staring etiquette is different in some places. I've had the same guys come and sit on the bench I'm at after I go and get some water (leaving my towel and stuff there, gone 20 seconds) while the whole rest of the gym is empty (identical benches either side) bertstaring the back of their head thinking this can't possibly be real life.
> 
> lol funny video. Its always funny when people do it and others are around, me and another dude who can hear it will just glance at each other, and we know we're thinking the exact same thing. Just a little smirk and "what the **** is going on right now". :lol


LOL...wtf. They must be mirin' your aesthetics 
I have no idea how a lot of the people in that video were able to keep straight faces. I'd probably burst out laughing and have to leave the gym hahaha.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Ashley90 said:


> LOL...wtf. They must be mirin' your aesthetics
> I have no idea how a lot of the people in that video were able to keep straight faces. I'd probably burst out laughing and have to leave the gym hahaha.


gurl you really need to learn multiquote. srs.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Walking around naked in the bathroom and shaving/brushing your teeth naked. WTF guys.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

There are only 2 urinals in the change room, makes it kinda awkward.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I really shouldn't have started reading this thread - it's very funny ( and a bit disturbing) but it sort of reminds me how revolting gyms are - I'm trying to start going again after about a thousand year break. (I'm old)

Think I might just start running. ( well, walking ... but I can try to look like I'm running after a while.) :um


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Ashley90 said:


> Idk i'm guessing in some cultures its alright to stare? Because I definitely know what you're talking about. I lol'd at the choloroform... he was probably trying to race you on the treadmill. It happens to me too. Girls look over and want to see what speed I'm doing hahaha.
> 
> Speaking of orgasm sounds I think you will lol hard at this video:


I laughed so hard at this video I had to stop it straight away, I only got to 26 seconds. :clap


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Come on bro I love black people.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

JH1983 said:


>


This guys fantastic.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

don36 said:


> This guys fantastic.


He has a whole series of videos like that on Youtube, it's called BroScienceLife. It's hilarious.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

When people fill up their water bottle at the water fountain, wtf dude i just want a sip let me go firs,


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

Idontgetit said:


> When people fill up their water bottle at the water fountain, wtf dude i just want a sip let me go firs,


I KNOW! I often fill up my blender bottle at the fountain, but if I see someone coming over to grab a sip, I let them go first and then continue. So many inconsiderate people at the gym who don't pay attention to their surroundings.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

1. Guys who feel they are entitled to stand right in front of you (we're talking 2 feet away or less) and watch you attempt a heavy lift. (like they are supervising/coaching you).

2. People who walk up and ask you how to work the equipment, when there are personnel standing around doing nothing.

3. When i'm ready to do a heavy bench press.. Guys who literally run up to the bench (to spot me) while i'm taking it off the rack - because they automatically assume i can't bench the weight. (usually, it's during my warm up)..

4. Guys that see me repping out heavy weights - and for some odd reason get into it and start yelling/coaching. *"Yeah! that's it! that's it!"* seriously? i have no idea who they are.

4a. People that come into the gym to do a heavy lift - and want you to video-tape them with their cell phone.

5. Locker room: Females who've just stepped right out of the sauna, with no clothes on, nasty/sweaty, and walk up and introduce themselves.

6. Wet hair in the sink and on the toilet and in the shower drain.

7. The parking lot. I have seen folks literally back up traffic all the way out to the street, so that they can get that one parking space that someone's pulling out of - that's closest to the gym.

8. People "hanging out" at the front desk, yacking/flirting while others are trying to get checked in.

9. Folks are to chicken-shi*t to ask if they can "work-in" on equipment. Instead, they sit there "getting pissed off" waiting for you to finish your sets, then turn around and glare at you after you've walked off. (seriously)..

10. Females sitting in the locker room, backstabbing or criticizing other females in the gym.

11. Cliques!

12. Laughing at others that are working on achieving their goals. (Observe the ones that are laughing?)

13. Steroids.

14. Staring. Yes.. i agree, especially w/what others have posted about the staring..

What i do like seeing the gym? People that come in, mind their own business -* DO THEIR WORK OUT* - and leave..


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

People who walk right in front of you and block your view of the mirror in the middle of your set, and then they start doing an exercise right in front of you.. Oblivious..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

don36 said:


> This guys fantastic.


too damn funny!! i like the "guns"!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

oh, yeah..

new year's resolutionists!!

(they last in the gym on an average of 3-6 weeks), then you never see them again until next year...

thank gawd...


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> *4. Guys that see me repping out heavy weights - and for some odd reason get into it and start yelling/coaching. "Yeah! that's it! that's it!" seriously? i have no idea who they are.
> *


Haha yes! I was at a machine and some guy walked by and was like "Yeah that's it bro, get some of that." And he was completely serious.


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

Idontgetit said:


> People who walk right in front of you and block your view of the mirror in the middle of your set, and then they start doing an exercise right in front of you.. Oblivious..


Was deadlifting the other day and these two dumb broads sat on these benches right in front of the mirror and started chit chatting for like 10 min blocking my view :mum


----------



## Jacked416 (Dec 31, 2013)

I hate it
-when people lean up against machines their not using while talking to other people(this is infamous in my gym)
-douchebags who drop weights on the ground hard on purpose after a set
- people who try to take over 2 machines at once
- people take forever with a machine because their too busy texting


----------



## AshWolf (Jan 2, 2014)

I have life fitness every day at school and my biggest pet peeve is when people just sit on the things i want to use and just play on their phones. Like im not fit whatsoever and Im trying to be so it really pisses me off. Like go away.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

It doesn't bother me so much as I just can't figure it out. Why pay for a membership and drive to a gym everyday only to do calisthenics?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jacked416 said:


> I hate it
> -when people lean up against machines their not using while talking to other people(this is infamous in my gym)
> -*douchebags who drop weights on the ground hard on purpose after a set*
> - people who try to take over 2 machines at once
> - people take forever with a machine because their too busy texting


Yeah I hate when some drop the weights hard and let it slam. Now its been like a month without gym equipment. People dont take care of it.

Another thing is when people misplace the incorrect weights in different place. Just plain carelessness.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

-One guy put dumbbells on top of the cable pulley's weights, literally breaking the machine, so he could do quarter-rep tricep push-downs.

-One guy was on the rowing machine and he was silently letting rip with some absolutely foul farts.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Yeah I hate when some drop the weights hard and let it slam. Now its been like a month without gym equipment. People dont take care of it.
> 
> A*nother thing is when people misplace the incorrect weights in different place. Just plain carelessness*.


Retardation


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

During my rest between heavy sets I usually end up putting all the nearby weights back in order. I'm OCD about it and it's offensive to my eyes for the weights to be in all the wrong spots.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

This guy:


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Anyone who goes to the gym to talk.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

arnie said:


> This guy:


:lol I've never seen that but I can see how annoying that can be.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

moroff said:


> Watching what I do/acting suspicious of me.. I know my posture sucks, F-off!
> 
> Excessive grunting. :no
> 
> ...


I used to feel embarrassed about any actions in public from school until the last few years. Gym was like that when I started, but gym experience fixes it. It applies to pushing past people in crowds (rarely touching - getting out of people's way) - running fast. I never walk up stairs by one! Two steps at a time. Any size - house, escalator, static, any hospital. Even my era of serious gym makes me more outspoken and making people smile and laugh. Confidence. Girls saunter slowly towards their exercise machine (climber) - swishing their hair, fluttering their lashes, wiggling their *** subtly before mounting the machine. I sprint up the stairs from the weights floor to the cardio floor, rushing to a cross cable machine and choosing the right runner with a/c vent above if available, feeling important. I feel I attract gazes. I don't saunter about. I walk across a set of runners in a row, when free, and jump on the one I want


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

my personal peeve is losing so much weight and being skinny and more embarrassed! My trousers are falling down and watch flips round.

I'm trying to gain muscle. My trainer in prison got me to to all cardio first to get me warmed up - rowers. After many years my trainer girl said do weights first, so I have. In the right order, but running after weights is more of an addiction. Maybe I go for too long. Hemp protein is my next powder


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

whatevzers said:


> -. I clearly remember one guy yelling "testosterone!"


:rofl


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

when i was at a gym where the pro's worked out.. (athletes, WWF wrestlers, Body Builders, sports models, etc.) There was a couple, a male and female on steroids.

Before their workout? They had a strange ritual.. They would both stand there slapping the crap out of each other, yelling "*Yeah!! Focus! Get Focussed!! Yeah!!"

*Folks stood around watching this spectacle.. I still have yet to understand it.. the more folks that stood around the harder they slapped..


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

JH1983 said:


> During my rest between heavy sets I usually end up putting all the nearby weights back in order. I'm OCD about it and it's offensive to my eyes for the weights to be in all the wrong spots.


The workers at the gym must love you LOL...you're doing their jobs for them.


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> when i was at a gym where the pro's worked out.. (athletes, WWF wrestlers, Body Builders, sports models, etc.) There was a couple, a male and female on steroids.
> 
> Before their workout? They had a strange ritual.. They would both stand there slapping the crap out of each other, yelling "*Yeah!! Focus! Get Focussed!! Yeah!!"
> 
> *Folks stood around watching this spectacle.. I still have yet to understand it.. the more folks that stood around the harder they slapped..


lol maybe they do these rituals instead of taking pre workouts to get that focus and dat pump to workout


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ashley90 said:


> The workers at the gym must love you LOL...you're doing their jobs for them.


It's a small gym that I go to. It's just the woman that owns it, her brother that does all the cleaning and their father who is in his 70's and works in the office.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


>


This genuinely made me laugh out loud :lol


----------

